# remote dc switch



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

im looking to buy a switch for my hf dc its 2 hp
problem is all the ones i see are for 1.5 hp max
im assuming this one wont work right?
Amazon.com: Rockler Dust Collector Remote Switch: Home Improvement
is the hf dc really 2 hp?
would this one work?
thanks for your help


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> im looking to buy a switch for my hf dc its 2 hp
> problem is all the ones i see are for 1.5 hp max
> im assuming this one wont work right?
> Amazon.com: Rockler Dust Collector Remote Switch: Home Improvement
> ...


I'm sure the controller you cited will do the job. However, I bought one that was for outdoor light displays. IIRC, it cost less than $15. It's rated at 15 amp. Using an amp probe I determined that my 2HP HF DC pulls less than 14 amps on start up. Bear in mind, though, that my DC is vented directly outside. There may be more resistance on start up when using the bags. 
Mine has been in use almost every day for over a year and it still works fine.
To answer your HP rating question: NO! Nor do my routers develop 3.25 HP, either. Nevertheless, the HF DC does the job quite adequately.


----------



## wmodavis (Dec 26, 2010)

I did similar to what Gene did but wanted higher current capacity so I used the cheap outdoor light controller to activate a 30 Amp contactor which I use to switch the DC on. Works like a champ and have used it for over 5 years without a problem.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I've been using this switch on my HF DC for years without any issues. I got mine at the local farm supply store and paid under $10 but like I said that was years ago.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

wmodavis said:


> I did similar to what Gene did but wanted higher current capacity so I used the cheap outdoor light controller to activate a 30 Amp contactor which I use to switch the DC on. Works like a champ and have used it for over 5 years without a problem.


If I wanted to do the same, would this one work for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-AMP-120-..._Conditioner&hash=item256a0f2636#ht_500wt_715

Thanks!


----------



## wmodavis (Dec 26, 2010)

firemedic - that looks like a good choice. And a good price.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

wmodavis said:


> firemedic - that looks like a good choice. And a good price.


Thanks! I'll let ya know how it goes

~tom. ...oh to find my sanity...


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

firemedic said:


> If I wanted to do the same, would this one work for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-AMP-120-..._Conditioner&hash=item256a0f2636#ht_500wt_715
> 
> Thanks!


 ok im not to swift on this stuff so would you explain what it is and how i could use it please
thanks sir


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> ok im not to swift on this stuff so would you explain what it is and how i could use it please
> thanks sir


It's basically a large relay or solenoid. It's an electromagnet that activates a switch.... Requiring only a small amount of current it can activate a much larger amp rated switch. So the low amp rated remote activates the contractor which sends power to the high amp tool without frying the small cheap remote.

~tom. ...oh to find my sanity...


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> ok im not to swift on this stuff so would you explain what it is and how i could use it please
> thanks sir



Hi Robert

Great name by the way:thumbsup: This is how I wired my starter. I used a 3 pole 20 amp definite purpose with a 120 volt coil. The start has normally open contact and the stop has a normally closed contact. Note that this will not work if you have a GFCI and you are using a 120 volt coil. 

Bob


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> im looking to buy a switch for my hf dc its 2 hp
> problem is all the ones i see are for 1.5 hp max
> im assuming this one wont work right?
> Amazon.com: Rockler Dust Collector Remote Switch: Home Improvement
> ...


My honest opinion is the HF is not really a 2 Hp, it is a 1 Hp 
(2Hp peak) . If you look up current draw on electric motors a 
1 Hp draws abt. 15 amps, a 1.5 Hp draws abt. 20 amps, and a 2Hp draws 24 amps. I measured the current draw on my HF 2Hp? and it draws 14.75 amps and even less if I put a little restriction on the input like some hose. My gut screams 1 Hp.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i ended up buying one from peachtree and it works great
even though it is rated for 1.5 hp so im sure you are right


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

Isn't 1HP = 750Watt, if so, then wouldn't [email protected] = 2hp? (14 * 110 = 1540) ?


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

firemedic said:


> If I wanted to do the same, would this one work for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-AMP-120-..._Conditioner&hash=item256a0f2636#ht_500wt_715
> 
> Thanks!


Most of those A/C contactors have a 24 Vac coil, you would need a transformer to step the 120 down to 24 Vac.


----------



## wmodavis (Dec 26, 2010)

The contactor he linked to on Ebay has a label that states: COIL 120VAC, 50/60Hz so he would not need a transformer with that one.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Could be 120 Vac coil but I take it to mean 30 amps @ 120 Vac for the contacts. I sent a message to the vendor to see of he knows the answer, I will post back when I get the answer, if it is 24 Vac coil you can get a transformer for about $15.00. If it is 120 vac coil I will probably order one.


----------



## wmodavis (Dec 26, 2010)

Well you can take it however you want but the item on Ebay he linked to is plainly and clearly labeled as a 120VAC COIL. And the contacts are plainly and clearly labeled as 240/277VAC at 30 FLA. Manufacturer makes it easy to tell by label attached to the contactor.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

My mistake, I enlarged the picture so I could read the label and you are correct it does say 120 Vac coil. Only the first mistake I have ever made, he he.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok I just ordered this remote switch https://sites.google.com/site/lamps...r-outlet-remote-control-converter-kit-buy-now
and the contactor from EBay
Can't go wrong with this combo.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

jkristia said:


> Isn't 1HP = 750Watt, if so, then wouldn't [email protected] = 2hp? (14 * 110 = 1540) ?


750 watt = 1 hp (electrical power), this (hp) is seldom used in industry.

the 2 hp you referred to is motor (mechanical power). unfortunately motor horse power ratings are not standardized, or universal. We have used 18 amps = 1 hp (motor/mechanical power) for many years as our rule of thumb.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Boy did I just get a STEAL on a remote switch! Stopped at Walmart to pick up something else (which they didn't have) and I thought I'd look in the electrical aisle on a whim and they had ONE left. Not the Woods brand as listed above but a Phillips that is Pretty much exactly the same. Regular price = $14.99. On sale for $9.95. Got to the register and the lady rang it up............ came to $2.40! Must have been my lucky day!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

jaydawg74 said:


> Must have been my lucky day!


Heck yeah it was! Good find!:thumbsup:


----------

